# Multies!



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Some of you know that I have turned my 10g into a N. multifasciatus tank. They are Tanganyikan shell dwelling cichlids that get a little over an inch in size. 

They are the cutest little fish!

I only have 2 now (3 were shipped, one was DOA), but I plan on adding atleast 3 more in the next couple weeks. I'm pretty broke right now though and I'm trying to save what I can for a vacation next month.....sooo, that doesn't leave much money for fish. 

But, the 2 I have are adorable, so here are some pics (finally).  









This is a male.. I was shipped a pair, plus 1 juvie, and the medium one was dead, so the male and juvie are in the tank now.....









Another of the male.









Juvie in the shell.......it is still breathing fast and has reddish gills from the ammonia in the bag. Hopefully it will be better over the next couple days in a cycled tank.









Male hiding in the shell.

And the tank








I photoshopped some stuff out (filter sponge, heater words....) and did a really bad job at that....but I am in a hurry and it looks better than the original one. 

I'll get some better pics later! The fish actually hung out, outside their shells today (well the big one did) and I had to take the pics from afar and zoom in, so they are a little grainy. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Kristin, they are adorable!  Can't wait until you get more, and they start breeding, hehe.

I'd really like to get some one day. No open tanks now-a-days, but they're too cute to pass up . Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

awww...they're so cute!

what happened to the 20 long idea?:lol:

It looks a little bare...you need some rocks!..lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks! I think they are the cutest little fish.......maybe 2nd to the Celestial Danios. 




fishbguy said:


> what happened to the 20 long idea?
> 
> It looks a little bare...you need some rocks!..lol


The Celestial Pearl Danios are in the 20 long now......turned the 10g into the tank for Multies. I think the CPDs need more room.....and the shrimp too. 

Oh I have a bunch more shells to put in there.  I just have to boil them first....and I haven't gotten around to that just yet. They are different than the ones in there now, but I'm going to mix them up.

More pics coming!

The little one has been out of the shell a good bit today and I noticed it doesn't have a tail! Apparently I got the crappy end of the deal because I got a sad little juvie fish (no tail, still kind of gasping, assumingly from the ammonia in the bag). Hopefully he'll regrow it though.....and settle in.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome fiish!


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful pics! They are definitely cute!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Great Pics K, Shellies smallest of the small but they got attitude!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Congrats on finally getting them


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll!

Here are a few more:



























the little one









and again









the big one......look at those blue eyes 










Thanks for looking!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Shucks, now I want some


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

The little one looks like he's doing better 

They're so cute! And I love the tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

I want them.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i love how this tank looks so simple, yet so elegant


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a couple more. 

I finally added the other shells I had to the tank. *yay*









I didn't edit anything out this time.  And the sand is super reflective, so please forgive the glare.









The little guy/girl.....looking much better. 

I'm not sure when I'll get more......hopefully within the next month....


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

looking great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

omg just too freakin cute! and i sure hope the lil guy improves! (he does look a whole lot better in the later shots) and great job on the pics too!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Kristin, I love them, so adorable  . And the shells are pretty toos.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

baby multies 10 bucs a piece at riverfront aquariums, calgary,AB,canada


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

$10 for fry? That's insane.  They are like $10 for adults here when you can find them.


More pics coming....I just have to put them in my photobucket later.

Thanks for the comments! 

Vinny! Glad to see ya back here......stick around!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

More pics as promised!



































And the only pic that the little one would cooperate in:









You can see its tail! It grew back!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Awww Kristin, those are adorable! I want a shelly tank sooooo bad! How many can you put in a 10 gallon?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, they are so cute. They are getting braver too. I think when I add more of them, they'll feel more secure....or atleast I hope so. I've always read they aren't skittish.

You could have a good number of them in a 10g....I'd say probably 6-8 or so adults with alot of shells and good filtration. But, you have to keep in mind that they will breed eventually, so I think I'm going to get a few more adults and then see how that goes. Keeping 5-6 adults and some of their fry would be fine IMO. They live in colonies so the fry are accepted and they don't eat them.....so the numbers keep growing. 

They'll probably outgrow the 10g eventually (their colony), but I'll tackle that when it happens...lol.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

ummmmhummm, now you got me thinking.....


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

yay! his tail DID grow back! /dances


----------

